# Bi-Color male X Nemo koi female



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

Spawned: 10/22
Hatched: 10/24




































successful spawn, female dropped the load of eggs, will keep you guys updated 🤙🏼


----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

fry everywhere


----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

.


----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## hiprasojo (Sep 21, 2020)

Oh wow! That many from single pair? Awesome. Congrats!!
Warm them up so they stay comfy during winter


----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

hiprasojo said:


> Oh wow! That many from single pair? Awesome. Congrats!!
> Warm them up so they stay comfy during winter


Yes, all from a single pair. Female was fat and full with eggs. As far as keeping them warm, I’m in Hawaii and it’s always summer never winter 🤙🏼


----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

update almost 2 months and this is one of the biggest frys. Starting to show that green bi color pattern


----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

They are about 2 1/2 months and starting to color. I’ve noticed some odd balls that might come out really nice. Some don’t even have red on them, Just black. Excited for them to grow 🤙🏼


----------

